# 4 spawns this week



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Good week so far, I tell you I have the worst luck with CTs I have some really beautiful CTs and their outlines look like show HMs with scissors taken to them..I have a beautiful white female persfect form and she has spawned twice for me, and every time the damb male ate the eggs..but, I just had my red and white butterflys spawn and its pretty big, the male seems ok this time.
I also had another one ofSherolyns girls spawn, I can tell you her fish are awesome, what she thought may be culls turned into some really fine looking females, the latest was with one that was the best looking green metallic I have it was very young when She sent her, but she turned out to be my girlfriends favorite fish and this one even got a name!
I think people go way to far and get carried away with the name thing but every once in a while you get that one that has to be different..I had to wait until Marianna was gone to put her in the breeding tank, and watch her like a hawk so she didn't get injured..hahaha..anyway I spawned her to the most beautiful green Dragon plakat and there are so many fry I stopped counting or trying to.

In all I have had over 20 spawns since Feb..various factors cut that dawn, I only count them if they live so..that being said, I am doing pretty good, even better now since I got the reverse osmosis unit, it is a small one that goes under the sink I got it from Menards, but it was well worth the 115 dollars in the fish that didn't die because of bad water.

Also this week, the rare Siamorientalis came through with a whopper spawn and for as tiny as the females seem to be this was beyond what I thought was possible on a side note, the fry seem to be a lot smaller than regular show bettas.
Also a spawn from my Imbellis that Setsuna gave me..very decent not over 50 though but still very nice!!
I have had some excellent spwans and very many but any breeder will tell you that isn't the hard part, with so many things to go wrong, egg eating, fry eating nest abandonment etc etc..I think I am doing really good with 5 spawns in growout tanks and this latest 4.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Congratulations, Darth.

I'm sure they'll all turn out to be beautiful fish.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Feng!! I am really looking forward to my new imports from Pibk Penang,
I have 26 wilds coming along with 2 more pairs of the rare Siamorientalis!!
As far as I am aware, I am the first guy to breed these in the U unless my partner Setsuna beat me to it!
Stay tuned for pics of the Bright scale Imbellis, you sure don't want to miss those..just breathtaking fish!!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats, that's so exciting! Just out of curiosity......what did your girlfriend name the green female? lol


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, not really a name she just calls her greenie or the little green girl.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL....I never used to name my fish in years past, but now that I have kids, at least some have to be named.....


----------

